# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Επέκταση WIFI με δεύτερο ρούτερ.

## tzo

Γεια σας παιδιά..έχω ένα παλιό ρούτερ και θέλω με αυτό να επεκτείνω το wifi μου ...όμως επειδή είμαι λίγο αρχάριος με αυτά, μπορεί κάποιος να με βοήθησει να το setάρω και πώς να το συνδέσω, και άμα αυτό γίνεται ασύρματα απο το ένα ρούτερ στο άλλο...
το παλιό ρουτερ μου ειναι μαρκα thomson  :Tongue: 

ευχαριστώ...

----------


## papline

Ασύρματα δε νομιζω να γίνεται αλλά ενσύρματα σίγουρα γίνεται. Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι στο δεύτερο να ορίσεις διαφορετική IP από αυτό του πρώτου και να απενεργοποιήσεις το DHCP του δεύτερου και βέβαια εννοείται ότι θα συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους με UTP καλώδιο.

----------

tzo (06-10-12)

----------


## KOKAR

για να γινει ασύρματα , δηλαδή μέσω WiFi θα πρέπει και τα δυο router να υποστηρίζουν *WDS*

----------

leosedf (12-10-12)

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά Κώστα και θα πέσει και το εύρος.
Καλύτερη λύση είναι να συνδεθούν δυο μηχανήματα ενσύρματα.

----------


## KOKAR

Κώστα υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή.....

----------


## ChristosK

Εγώ τους ρούτερ τους συνέδεσα με Τπ-λινκ πάγουερλαιν. Κοστίζει περίπου 30 Ευρώ άλλα δεν χρειάζεται να ρίξεις καλώδιο αφού η σύνδεση γίνεται μέσω του ηλεκτρικού δικτύου. Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. 

Προσοχή υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι για να σετάρεις τους ρούτερ. Ο ένας είναι να φτιάξεις 2 δίκτυα. Πχ ο ένας ρούτερ στο 192.168.1.χχχ και ο άλλος στο 192.168.2.χχχ δηλαδή ο ένας να συνδεθεί σαν πελάτης του άλλου και να έχεις δύο ξεχωριστά δίκτυα που επικοινωνούν. Θα συνδέσεις μια απο τις θύρες των πελατών (client) του πρώτου με την την θύρα εισόδου τού δικτύου (ιnternet ιn εαν εχεις τέτοιο) του δευτέρου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις το υποδικτυο (subnet) του δευτέρου ρούτερ ώστε να είναι διαφορετικό του πρώτου. Με αυτή τηv συνδεσμολογία το DHCP του πρώτου και του δευτέρου πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένα. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εάν θέλεις να έχεις κοινό ντραιβ στο δίκτυο (ΝΑS) αυτή η λύση μπερδεύει τα πράγματα. Στην περίπτωση αυτή και οι δύο ρούτερ πρέπει να είναι μέρος του ίδιου δικτύου. Για να το πετύχεις αυτό πρέπει να κάνεις τα εξής

1. Ενωσε τον δεύτερο ρούτερ με τον πρώτο χρησιμοποιώντας τις θύρες των πελατών (client) και όχι την θύρα εισόδου τού δικτύου (internet in εαν εχεις τέτοιο) του δεύτερου.
2. Απενεργοποίησε το DHCP του δευτέρου.  
3. Βάλε μία στατική IP στον δεύτερο ρούτερ πού όμως να μην είναι στο εύρος διευθύνσεων DHCP του πρώτου. Πχ εαν το εύρος  DHCP του πρώτου είναι 192.168.1.64-254 εσύ πρέπει να διαλέξεις μια από 192.168.1.1-63

----------


## turist

Τι ταχύτητες μεταφοράς αρχείων πετυχαίνεις μέσω ΤP-Link powerline Χρήστο?

----------


## ChristosK

> Τι ταχύτητες μεταφοράς αρχείων πετυχαίνεις μέσω ΤP-Link powerline Χρήστο?



Δεν το έχω μετρήσει. Εχω το TL-PA211. Ο κατασκευαστής το δίνει για 200 Mbps μέγιστο. Το χρησιμοποιώ για να συνδέσω τον παλιό μου Linksys Wireless G που έχει ethernet 100 Mbps και είναι ασφαλώς μικρότερων δυνατοτήτων. Εμπειρικά δεν παρατηρώ καμία διαφορά από κατεθείαν σύνδεση μέσω καλωδίου. Τα βίντεο αρχεία από τον δικό μου σέρβερ ανοίγουν αμέσως.

----------


## Γιάννης EECC

Αλέξανδρε, αν ασχολείσαι ακόμα με το θέμα δες το DD-WRT
http://lifehacker.com/5563196/turn-y...wi+fi-repeater
και
http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index

----------

